# Problem



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

On XM 18 (Sirius Elvis channel 13) both of my XM Roady II units are acting funny. They're dropping one second of almost every song. Not a thing wrong on any of the orgininal XM stations or any of the Sirius stations. Just this one. Weird.

Programming question on that channel as well. Are they re-broadcasting old shows on the XM side? I am thinking so as I heard an ad yesterday for an event that was going to take place back in 2005.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is the loss at the beginning, end, or somewhere in between?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

cweave02 said:


> Is the loss at the beginning, end, or somewhere in between?


Some where in between. Just going along and one second off then back on. At various times throughout the listening day as well. Not the same time every hour or something like that. Totally random.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I tuned that channel in one day just to see what it was like and I heard the dropouts also.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I tuned that channel in one day just to see what it was like and I heard the dropouts also.


I wonder if it's an intentional thing so that you have to spend the money to get the best of package and oh my look it's fixed.


----------

